# How do you lube a pyraminx?



## David Weisiger (Aug 28, 2010)

I just started getting into speedsolving pyraminx's and was wondering how you lube them. They have holes in the middle like a 2x2, so would you spray in there (like a 2x2). Or would you turn it a little and lube an inside piece (but the problem is this wouldn't get the tips). So, I searched the forum and couldn't find an answer, which brings me to the question, how do you lube a pyraminx?

David Weisiger


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 28, 2010)

If it's a qj DON'T take it apart. If it's not, still don't take it apart. Turn it half way, spary 1 spray on the inside of the piece, then turn it back.


----------



## flee135 (Aug 28, 2010)

I just put the lube between the gaps of the puzzle. If you're going to lube the tips, you would have to do all four of them separately.


----------



## The Puzzler (Aug 28, 2010)

Why not take the QJ apart. I did that and now it sucks.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 28, 2010)

I took an edge out and sprayed silicone in.

EDIT: And it was a QJ. It made it really good.

DOUBLEDIT: I didn't take the tips off, though.


----------



## The Puzzler (Aug 28, 2010)

You can take the tips off? 0_0


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 28, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> You can take the tips off? 0_0



Yes, you can yank them off. Not a good idea, though.


----------



## Cubing321 (Aug 28, 2010)

i lubed my qj through the little hole between the three center pieces and now its AMAZING


----------



## JayCuber (Aug 28, 2010)

Turn one layer 45 degrees and take out the piece.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 28, 2010)

JayCuber said:


> Turn one layer *60* degrees and take out the piece.



Fixed.


----------



## Carrot (Aug 28, 2010)

Is people lubing pyraminxes nowadays... cool =D I only do it with my edison (and that's because it can't turn if you don't lube it =D )


----------

